# Riser height



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

What is the maximum riser height for porch steps?


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

If the IRC code is used in your jurisdiction, then is is 7 3/4".


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Ideal in my area is rise of 7" tread of 10" plus nosing


----------



## PA woodbutcher (Mar 29, 2007)

Kgmz is correct for residential steps. In Pa I can go to a maximum of 8 3/4" I prefer to stay between 7 and 7 3/4" Makes for a more comfortable step.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

something about 7-11 i think i remember


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Your title said "rider height" :laughing: I was thinking "WTF???"

Riser height will vary from code to code, residential to commercial, and city to city sometimes. I did a job a few years back, the city decided they wanted a different max riser height. Tear them out!

7-11 sticks in my head as the standard commercial stair rise/run.

7½/10 is comfortable for residential, but not necessarily "code". I believe 10" is standard minimum for residential. I would say anything between 7-3/8" and 7-3/4" is relatively safe. Some codes will not pass the 7-3/4" (as stated above). Best to call the building dept. first thing Monday to be sure.

7-11/16 is standard when you have precut 92-5/8" studs and 2x10 floor systems. The development I worked in Snohomish, WA, that is all the stairs were...7-11/16"...every home.

Here is a great reference (IRC, IBC, ICC covered) for anyone doing stairs.

IRC Stairs


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

This is for a porch step, the porch will be made of landscape stone and brick pavers.

Is nosing required on that kind of step?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

We're actually allowed 8.25 riser and a 9.25 tread. 7 AND 11 would be a nice comfortable step even 7/10


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

MEL said:


> This is for a porch step, the porch will be made of landscape stone and brick pavers.
> 
> Is nosing required on that kind of step?


Not in my area, actually some areas even in a house do not heed nosing.

What you are doing could be considered landscaping, and as such the normal rules may not apply, as said above, best to contact building inspector.


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

If a porch has one step that means it will have two risers, how many risers can you have without a railing?


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

3 rises = railing, unless one of the first two treads is 36" deep, technically making it a landing.


----------



## Cjeff (Dec 14, 2009)

Here if the total rise is over 2' you need a railing


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

For exterior stairs I generaly use 5 1/2 x 10 1/4 This fits 1x6 material, and makes for a smoother walk up and down.

Generaly exterior steps have a shorter rise than interior.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Here railing is required if total rise is over 30 inches tall.

Exterior stairs I try to keep the rise 7 inches or below, usually around 6 inches. And 12 inch treads if concrete or stone.

Interior stairs I try and keep the rise around 7 to 7 1/4 inches with the treads 11 1/2 to 12. This usually gives me at least 11 inches from nosing to nosing.

I design and draw all the homes we build, so I can make sure I have adequate run to get these numbers. And since most of the custom homes we build are for older customers, they notice the more comfortable stairs with lower rise and really appreciate them.

The light commercial buildings we do at 2 stories all have elevators now for the ADA requirement, but the stairs are no more than 7/11 and usually something like 6 3/4 rise and 12 inch treads.

We have always done it this way, even under the old UBC code of 8 inch rise. Just remember that the higher your rise the shorter the tread, but no less than code. This makes for a comfortable gait up the stairs. If you had a high rise and wide treads it makes for a awkward gait up the stairs.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a pic of the situation I described in an earlier post. The first 2 rises are done in masonry, which is considered landscaping. It was done this way because the framed stairs would have encroached in the city setback. Landscaping does not apply. The masonry steps are 36" deep, so no railing is required by code.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Different job, similar scenario


----------

